# Why does my golden have some white tips on her tail and paws!



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergus has champion parents/grandparents and he's got a lighter spot over each shoulder blade. Their fur darkens as they grow, so you won't know her final coloring until she's got her adult fur.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

From the AKC website:



> Color
> Rich, lustrous golden of various shades. Feathering may be lighter than rest of coat. With the exception of graying or whitening of face or body due to age, *any white marking, other than a few white hairs on the chest, should be penalized according to its extent.* Allowable light shadings are not to be confused with white markings. Predominant body color which is either extremely pale or extremely dark is undesirable. Some latitude should be given to the light puppy whose coloring shows promise of deepening with maturity. Any noticeable area of black or other off-color hair is a serious fault.


So it's not un-heard of... In "show" it is penalized, but it doesn't sound like you are going to be showing her anyways.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Moved this to the Main GR Discussion


----------



## heaven (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for moving this for me I am new too all the comuter stuff and so I tried. Thanks for the posts from the ones that commented I did see some on here that look alot like heaven and well I just cant seem to get her profile pic up no matter what I do.
thanks for all the post.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would love to see your baby. When you start a new post, click on the Paperclip and attach the picture from your computer.

If that doesn't work, upload the picture to the Gallery (see the top menu bar directly under the Golden Retriever Forum title). Then copy the URL that generates and paste it into your post.

Some Goldens do have some white markings, toes, chest, middle of forehead, it does happen and while the AKC standard disqualifies it, I think it's cute!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Kerosene had white markings on her feet and chest...Lemme see if I can find any pics. I wondered the same thing.


----------

